# Brandenburg Concertos



## Musicalityzoe (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello, 
I'm new to this forum so I'll quickly introduce myself. I'm Zoe, currently studying a BTEC in Musical Theatre at Pendleton College Salford, however I also own a huge passion for music and also studying Music at AS level. I play the piano, clarinet and sax, and obviously sing. 

If i have posted this in the wrong thread, my appologies, please re-direct me! 

I wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction of a useful website on the Brandenburg concertos or offer their own ideas and knowledge. I know about their history etc, but now I have to start analysing the First Movement of No.2 in Fmajor (BWV 1047). 
All I have to do at the moment is use different sources and my own knowledge to annotate the score but I will then be asked to write an essay on it - so I need to think about outlining the structure, themes, unity and structure of the themes, originality and diversity and moments of special significance. If any one has any original ideas or any interesting information I would be very appreciative - it's always interesting to see others ideas and perhaps debate over them... I had one with my lecturer the other in about fugue qualities present at bars 63 onwards! 

Thank you! 
Zoe =]


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, Zoe. Welcome to TC. 

(I'm just a listener, so I won't be able offer any help. Sorry. )


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello, Zoe! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Musicalityzoe (Oct 22, 2007)

Has nobody any suggestions?


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Did you look at Wikipedia...

FWIW: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brandenburg_concertos

And those links given in the Wikipedia article

http://inkpot.com/classical/bachbrandenburg.html

http://www.good-music-guide.com/reviews/079_bach_brandenburg.htm

http://www.recorderhomepage.net/brandenburgs.html


----------

